# Added /me functionality



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Pretty simple. Typing / me (no space) will give you:

/me uses the new slash-me stuff.


----------



## Vince (Oct 16, 2005)

/me likey


----------



## Shannon (Oct 16, 2005)

/me thinks this works better in the chat room rather than on the boards.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2005)

brr!


----------



## Laren (Oct 16, 2005)

/me is sweating from a good jamming session


----------



## Vince (Oct 16, 2005)

/me thinks now you've fucked up the chat.

Chris, now, in the chat, whenever you use the / me command, it shows up for each user as their name. For example, Shannon posted "/ me is going to go smoke", and on my screen it said I was, on Drew's screen it said "Drew is going to go smoke", etc.

you fargin' stinky bastage!


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Crap. I'll fix it after the pats game.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Oct 16, 2005)

_ajdehoogh test_


_got it_


----------



## Regor (Oct 16, 2005)

/me gets the following error everytime he uses his link in IE to get to the main forum page:

Warning: main(./statistic/statistic_spider.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /homepages/24/d137667160/htdocs/forum/statistic_counter.php on line 99

Fatal error: main(): Failed opening required './statistic/statistic_spider.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /homepages/24/d137667160/htdocs/forum/statistic_counter.php on line 99

/me wishes Chris would fix this.


----------



## Leon (Oct 16, 2005)

Regor said:


> * Regor gets the following error everytime he uses his link in IE to get to the main forum page:
> 
> 
> Warning: main(./statistic/statistic_spider.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /homepages/24/d137667160/htdocs/forum/statistic_counter.php on line 99
> ...


/me concurs


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2005)

/me likes good website performance


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Regor said:


> * Regor gets the following error everytime he uses his link in IE to get to the main forum page:
> 
> 
> Warning: main(./statistic/statistic_spider.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /homepages/24/d137667160/htdocs/forum/statistic_counter.php on line 99
> ...



I believe it's fixed. 

/me crosses his fingers


----------



## jski7 (Oct 16, 2005)

/me testing this business with the slash-me shit . Appears to be convenient .


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

desertdweller said:


> * desertdweller thinks now you've fucked up the chat.
> 
> 
> Chris, now, in the chat, whenever you use the / me command, it shows up for each user as their name. For example, Shannon posted "/ me is going to go smoke", and on my screen it said I was, on Drew's screen it said "Drew is going to go smoke", etc.
> ...



This is going to be a little tricky to fix, as I have to basically write scripting into vbChat to ignore the BBCode. 

I'll get to it, most likely I'll just end up replacing vBChat with something that doesn't suck anyway.


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 16, 2005)

/me has more fun toys


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Someone come in the chat room, please


----------



## Chris (Oct 16, 2005)

Awright, I fixed the chat thing, but (temporarily) had to disable smilies in there.


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 16, 2005)

/me asked out a colorguard chick yesterday. Bad idea or good?


----------



## Drew (Oct 16, 2005)

depends - what'd she say?

/me 's a wiseass


----------

